# Stonecreek Chaps



## grizzly (Dec 27, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried these chaps ? They are 45 bucks and look pretty good.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Have a pair, prefer Filson but for the difference in price they are hard to beat. Order larger width in the legs if you are vertically challenged or for heavier pants.


----------



## grizzly (Dec 27, 2013)

I ordered a pair also, Seemed like a good price.. Thanks


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

I have had a pair for a couple of years. Very well made and I have been very happy with them.


----------



## grizzly (Dec 27, 2013)

Kinda hard to beat for the price, Heck the cheapest at cabelas was like 60 bucks I think..


----------



## lucfoucault37 (Sep 26, 2014)

Stonecreek Chaps pair is very good. i have good experience with the pair.


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

I sold my Folson chaps, I prefer the stone creek'so. These chaps are the John Wick chaps when he was in business


----------



## grizzly (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes I really like the pair I got.


----------

